# Relocating and Splitting Litter?



## CaptainTripp (Mar 27, 2016)

We lost a baby last night bringing the total down to 24 pinkies. I've been rotating the litter but not everyone is getting enough to eat. I have five HUGE babies that are staying very full and four babies that are extremely tiny. Both moms originally wouldn't separate into diffrent cages but now they want more time away from eachother. Niether girl minds me in the nest or touching babies. (I think they look forward to it since it means that get to come out and play and get their own treats.)

Would it be okay to split the litter and put one mom with half the babies in a diffrent cage? Niether moms are stressed and are very tame. 

Their hormones seemed to have called down a lot and they want their own space now. I don't want to risk the litter but the babies aren't getting what they need.


----------



## TheRatAttack (Mar 29, 2016)

I think it would be okay, but it also does not sound as if you have much of a choice if you want to keep all of the babies alive.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I think that sounds like a good idea, you could remove the bigger babies for a few minutes at a time to let the smaller babies eat. Did you say you were letting them out every now and then? How long are you letting the mums out? Perhaps it would be beneficial to the babies if you only bother them when you need to feed and refresh their water, so the mums aren't being distracted by you and leaving the babies.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

You would need to remove the biggest babies for 10 mins so the smallest can eat. Do it at least 4 times a day. See how it goes and do it more if still not enough. Keep the other babies warm on fleece with a heating pad on the lowest setting or a bag of rice in cloth you warm up in your microwave. If using beans make sure no rats eat any.


----------



## CaptainTripp (Mar 27, 2016)

When I split the litter it turns out that I still have 25. One had passed very early on and I just happened to find it in the bedding. The little guy/gal didn't look formed at all. Everyone else is happy and healthy. The moms were coming out when I was giving food and water every day. Most babies are solid colored with two ruby/pink eyes babies. The others have hoods.


----------



## CaptainTripp (Mar 27, 2016)

These are the girls.


----------



## CaptainTripp (Mar 27, 2016)

These are boys.


----------

